# Wojtek Kwiatkowski Photography



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Photographer I thought you might enjoy, lots of portrait work, most of it arabians. Beautiful shots, many of them have been edited to the point where the almost look like paintings (which works better for some than others, imo).

http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=569743
http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=665860
http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=669624

Some others from his site:
http://www.kawalkada.zin.pl/main_ang_galeria2.html


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

cool


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! they are amazing!!! :shock:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't even want to try to say that guy's name :shock: 

Gorgeous photos no doubt. Most of them looked like paintings. Now we just need to convince this fellow to do sport action shots


----------

